# switcher de bureau en tapant sur le coté ? ?



## yom23 (21 Octobre 2006)

Yop tlm.

Bon impossible de remettre la main sur cet appli. :/

J'avais vu dans le passé une appli permettant de switcher de bureau sous mac os en tapant sur l'un des cotés de l'écran des macbook (en se servant des antivibrations)..

Vous souvenez vous du nom de ce logiciel ? ou un lien ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Zyrol (21 Octobre 2006)

en tappant sur google : _sudden motion changement bureau _

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-06-16/

puis tu vas &#224; la news : Sudden motion sensor et bon karma


----------



## yom23 (21 Octobre 2006)

yes merci bcp. J'avais testé avec "vibration + coté + macbook" des choses comme ca mais sans resultat.

Par contre l'appli en tapant sur les cotés est-elle tjs dispo ? 

Et pour le shadowbook, il faut obligatoirement VirtuelDesktops ?


----------



## .Steff (19 Décembre 2006)

et tout ca ca marche avec un Ibook G4. Equipé d'un sudden bien sur 
quelqu'un a fait le test ?


----------



## .Steff (19 Décembre 2006)

A vrai dire moi oui mais ca ne marche pas. Enfin j'ai pas plus insist&#233; que ca. Si des gens ce sont d&#233;j&#224; pench&#233; sur le sujet !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Quand tu tapes sur une femme tu ne changes pas forcément de femme ...


----------



## .Steff (19 Décembre 2006)

Tu la perd souvent mais de là à en retrouver une apres !!

Hé ho du serieux là s'il vous plait


----------

